

How to give directions - wd40
http://www.marginalrevolution.com/marginalrevolution/2008/11/how-to-give-dir.html
<p><pre><code>    ...there are two ways to give directions. One is using a so-called "route perspective", as in the example above. This adopts a first-person spatial perspective and is characterized by references to turns and landmarks. The other is a so-called "survey perspective", which gives directions as if looking down upon a map. This type of direction giving is characterized by references to cardinal directions (North, South, East and West) and precise distances.
</code></pre>
And which is better?<p><pre><code>    When Hund's team used a fictitious model town made of plywood to test the ability of undergraduates to follow directions, they uncovered a curious anomaly. The students reported finding route perspective directions easier to follow and yet they steered a toy car to a destination more quickly and effectively when they were following cardinal directions.</code></pre>
======
wd40
"..there are two ways to give directions. One is using a so-called "route
perspective", as in the example above. This adopts a first-person spatial
perspective and is characterized by references to turns and landmarks. The
other is a so-called "survey perspective", which gives directions as if
looking down upon a map. This type of direction giving is characterized by
references to cardinal directions (North, South, East and West) and precise
distances.

And which is better?

When Hund's team used a fictitious model town made of plywood to test the
ability of undergraduates to follow directions, they uncovered a curious
anomaly. The students reported finding route perspective directions easier to
follow and yet they steered a toy car to a destination more quickly and
effectively when they were following cardinal directions."

